# Using baby shampoo for a horse?



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Just wondering if this is a bad idea?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I will ask a question right back, why would it be?

Baby shampoo is very mild so there is no problem using it on your horse. Lots of people use human shampoos for bathing their horse.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Great 
I wasn't sure if it could do any harm, so I thought it's better I ask before trying. 
They are cheaper and they smell very good to me


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Cheaper is why so many people use human shampoo.

Baby shampoo does smell good!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I never even thought of this before! Thanks for the question/great tip!


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Honestly, I've always used Suave shampoos. Cheap, and I can get the apple smell, which I find ironic on a horse. None of my horses have had an allergic reaction to it (though my dog did, so I know to keep a close eye when using people shampoo on animals).


----------



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)

I have always used Johnsons Baby Shampoo, smells nice and is mild. Even I can use it and I'm allergic to shampoo or something.


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

I use it  on my horses face when she gets it all gross before shows. and it smells good too.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

We used to use baby shampoo on the racehorses. It was on those afternoons that the boss would wander in and find every single one of us in a horse's stall, with our noses pressed against their necks and inhaling for all we were worth. He used to joke about our "drug habit".


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I LOVE USING DOVE!!! it even makes their sweat smell good  and Old Spice Swagger body wash for our boys who do not want to smell like a girl! HELLO gotta watch out for them they want to smell good for the ladies  those two are my favorites


----------



## HoboandAbbey (Jul 13, 2011)

My riding instructor said that it is just as good as any horse shampoo, It even makes the horse smell good! At the barn we all use it before a hunter show and it works like a charm


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Me and my instructer use Suave products. Baby shampoo would be just was good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

